# Circle hooks for panfish?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone switched to these for bait fishing? I guess I've been out of the loop but just recently heard of them. I like the idea of fewer gut-hooked fish.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I switched to the Gamakatsu size 2 and 4 circle hooks this year for Crappie and am quite happy with them. The only drawback I've found is when I hook a snag they hold on instead of bending and letting go like the aberdeens I had been using did. That's been a plus though a few times when large catfish have taken my bait. Buy yourself a few and give them a try.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

All of my Grandchildren have fished with me (over the last 15 years). They ONLY use circle hooks & GULP bait & always catch nice 'gills, a few bass, & a couple channels. When fishing circle hooks, don't "jerk" to set the hook, simply start reeling......PERFECT for children & us BIG children lookin' to have a big ol' fish fry!

Mike


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

I tried using small circle hooks for bluegills to avoid swallows. Didn't work - the gills would still swallow them so deep they wouldn't come out. I started using No 1 gold aberdeen wire hooks with a small piece of worm. They are too big for the fish to swallow and they still work for even little gills.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't say I'm a fan of circles for panfish. I personally like setting the hook. I've also seen mortality studies that show if you gut hook one and cut the line without attempting to dislodge the hook (because doing so further injures the fish), they stand a good chance of surviving. The study found that the flesh around the hook dies and sloughs off after a few days, and they go back to feeding just fine.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

G-Patt said:


> G-Patt said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say I'm a fan of circles for panfish. I personally like setting the hook. I've also seen mortality studies that show if you gut hook one and cut the line without attempting to dislodge the hook (because doing so further injures the fish), they stand a good chance of surviving. The study found that the flesh around the hook dies and sloughs off after a few days, and they go back to feeding just fine.
> ...


----------

